# Pedicure & Dermalogica facial



## JennyD (16 Aug 2006)

Hi all dont know if i am in the right forum so apologies if im wrong, but does anyone know where to get a good pedicure and anywhere in dublin city or maynooth area that does dermalogica facials?


----------



## roxy (16 Aug 2006)

Hi Jenny,

Check out www.dermalogica.ie they can tell you of salons using the products.


----------



## JennyD (16 Aug 2006)

Thanks roxy, have emailed them for a list.


----------



## Deirdra (16 Aug 2006)

I'd recommend the Merrion Hotel for pedicures. Whatever polish they use, it's destruction proof. A spot of afternoon tea afterwards allows the nails to dry nicely...


----------



## sonnyikea (16 Aug 2006)

there is a dermalogica beauticians on Aungier Street and another on the road off Dawson street to the right half way down - the name of the street I forget at the moment.


----------



## santiago (16 Aug 2006)

sonnyikea said:
			
		

> another on the road off Dawson street to the right half way down - the name of the street I forget at the moment.


 Molesworth Street.


----------



## sonnyikea (17 Aug 2006)

That's the one - thanks


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

anyone know any names?  has anyone had one done?


----------



## santiago (17 Aug 2006)

The one on Molesworth Street is , but I've never been there.


----------



## foxylady (17 Aug 2006)

JennyD said:


> anyone know any names? has anyone had one done?


There is the buff day spa near the Gaiety http://www.thebuffdayspa.com/
They sell dermalogica products so I would imagine they use them too.


----------



## Upstihaggity (17 Aug 2006)

Hi JennyD,

I went to Therapie on Molesworth street for a facial, it was quite good...never had a pedicure there though.
I can really recommend 'The Buff Day Spa' though, beside the Gaiety theatre, lovely premises,relaxing facials (dermalogica) and they also do great pedicures.
I had a bridal package there last year and it was well worth it!


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

Thanks a million!! cant wait to get it booked now


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

prices in buff for facial are reasonable, no prices for pedis   and therapie is same no price list oh well.  i think i might go to the buffdayspa


----------



## Danmo (17 Aug 2006)

Free Spirit in the IFSC uses Dermalogica
Good salon


----------



## Upstihaggity (17 Aug 2006)

JennyD said:


> Hi all dont know if i am in the right forum so apologies if im wrong, but does anyone know where to get a good pedicure and anywhere in dublin city or maynooth area that does dermalogica facials?


 


JennyD said:


> prices in buff for facial are reasonable, no prices for pedis  and therapie is same no price list oh well. i think i might go to the buffdayspa


 
If you give them a quick call they'll help you out no problem.... although I found this under manicures:
'Fabulous Feet 
Heeled €60 
Revitalize tired feet! The feet are first cleansed and soaked in a relaxing foot spa. Next, unwind while a foot scrub is performed on the feet to soften and smooth, followed by a complete pedicure that includes an invigorating foot massage and finished with the colour of your choice.


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

that sounds like heaven.  here is my problem, got spray tanned a while ago and have stains on my toe nails, sounds disgusting i know, is there anything they can do for this while doin the pedicure or is this the strangest thing you have ever heard??  will i just have to grow it out which i suppose is nearly done now.


----------



## Upstihaggity (17 Aug 2006)

I am not a beautician/nail artist and in no way affiliated with the place so don't really know...I have heard of that happening before and would reckon that if nail polish remover (the cheapest - therefore the harshest!) doesn't shift the stains then you'll more than likely have to let it grow out...they'll cover it up with a nice colour anyway in the meantime..
next time you get spray tanned put vaseline on your toes!


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

i tried and tried and tried the polish remover, even got tan corrector wipes but to no avail, have had my toes polished for the last like forever have wanted french polish on them.  i know copped the vaseline after personally felt the spray tanner should have informed me of this but anyway.​


----------



## muffin1973 (17 Aug 2006)

Hi Jenny

I've booked myself into therapie for a Prescriptives Dermologica facial in a couple of weeks time.  They're generally very booked up for after work appointments.  The idea is that they map your skin to find out what the right Dermologica products are for you.  The cost of the facial €85 and it takes an hour. You can just pop into Therapie and all the prices are on leaflets on the counter.  Ask away if you want the price of anything else...

M


----------



## Cahir (17 Aug 2006)

muffin1973 said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> I've booked myself into therapie for a Prescriptives Dermologica facial in a couple of weeks time.  They're generally very booked up for after work appointments.  The idea is that they map your skin to find out what the right Dermologica products are for you.  The cost of the facial €85 and it takes an hour. You can just pop into Therapie and all the prices are on leaflets on the counter.  Ask away if you want the price of anything else...
> 
> M



That's very expensive for a Dermalogica facial.  They're usually around €50.  I go for them once a month but never in the city centre.


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

it does sound expensive alright and cahir, do they do face mapping for you and where bouts you get yours?


----------



## quinno (17 Aug 2006)

Westmanstown Fitness centre - they are agents for Dermologica. Wife had both done there recently (predicure and facial)


----------



## Cahir (17 Aug 2006)

JennyD said:


> it does sound expensive alright and cahir, do they do face mapping for you and where bouts you get yours?




Yep, they do the facial mapping every time.  I have a regular person who does my facials now so she knows my skin well at this stage.


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

Average charge for this facial is €50 - €60, and they should always skin map for you. I've been having them for years and always use Dermalogica on my skin.  €85 is alot for a hour long treatment. 

Jenny, lightly buff your toes to remove the staining and always use a base coat before applying polish. If you are going for a pedicure the therapist/nail tech should do this for you anyway.


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

i thought that was a bit high alright.  would you recommend it anyway?

i never thought of buffing thanks for that


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

JennyD said:


> i thought that was a bit high alright. would you recommend it anyway?
> 
> i never thought of buffing thanks for that


 
Therapie is a lovely salon and they are big on retail so I'm sure they'll talk you round buying the reccomended products. This can be quite alot! At the moment I have PreCleanse, Dermal Clay Cleanser, Skin Prep Scrub, Multi Active Toner, Sheer Moisture, Active Moist, Special Clearing Booster, Sun Protection Booster and a host of other masks and exfoliators. So they'll probably talk you into some of it so maybe be prepared! I get mine trade price through work before you all ask me am I mad!


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

i was just thinking how do you afford that?? was goin to buy the travel pack for 40 euros on wow-woman to see if there stuff was any good.


----------



## Cahir (17 Aug 2006)

Buy the recommended stuff on Strawberrynet.  They don't seem to have a lot at the moment though and I'm running out of my salon sized skin smoothing cream!  One of the best products is the Daily Microfoliant.

I wouldn't pay that much for the facial knowing that it's cheaper in other salons.  Ring others mentioned before booking Therapie.


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

I agree with you Cahir, I love Daily Microfoliant too, great for getting tan off elbows and heels as well. Have heard about strawberry net before but never used it, what's delivery like? 

Jenny these kits are good, they last for a while as the products are very rich and you only need a little. If you have Oily/Combination skin, you'll love Dermal Clay, your face feels sooo clean after using it.


----------



## Cahir (17 Aug 2006)

The delivery on Strawberrynet is usually great although the last time I was caught for customs so it worked out a little bit more expensive (although still cheaper than buying from a salon).  The products usually arrive within a week.


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

Thanks Cahir, might check it out for makeup.


----------



## marhurd (17 Aug 2006)

hi,

Regarding facials in general, I find an extreme source of annoyance when I was short changed recently in two city centre salons for a facial.   If the time on the brochure says an hour and a half for example then that is what you should get as that is what you pay for.  In FAB South Anne St. I paid €120 for a facial that should have lasted 75 minutes, but in fact only got one hour.   Therapie also are guilty of this.  On both occasions I was kept waiting for my appointment.   I will not return to either.  Anyone else find this problem?


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

have been on strawberrynet alright and they are cheaper than wow woman.  havent actually bought anything off them yet but they have a huge range of products so i cant see you having any trouble getting make up off them.  

roxy have normal skin but its a bit sensitive, also good tip for the tan, thanks, i have to use those bath gloves to get mine off.  which are great exfoliators.


----------



## Upstihaggity (17 Aug 2006)

In regard to Therapie, I found the facial to be good.... but the reason I like the Buff is that you get the full time alloted and don't feel like you're being pushed out the door as soon as its over.....Generally, I have a lovely nap and find the included massage that they give to the shoulders and neck to be excellent - you can specify in advance if you like soft/medium/firm massage.
Frankly, a facial should do lots of things- namely clean your skin thoroughly (and this should definitely include extraction!), last for at least 60 minutes if thats whats advertised, relax you and certainly not have you worrying about how much money you have to pay for it.
Plus, they don't bug you too much trying to sell you products that you can get far cheaper on the net!


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

JennyD said:


> roxy have normal skin but its a bit sensitive, also good tip for the tan, thanks, i have to use those bath gloves to get mine off. which are great exfoliators.


 
Try Ultra Calming Cleanser so, this is lovely too.


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

definitly think ill go there so.  sounds lovely.  they are open late i presume?


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

ultra calming, sounds lovely.  must order some off strawberry so.  ive heard so many good things bout dermalogica.  

disgusting question but for the pedicure, do they remove dead skin? have never had a pedicure, and i cant cope with feet at all thats why i wanted one done


----------



## Upstihaggity (17 Aug 2006)

Yes, they remove dead skin by srubbing and softening- but if your feet are ..well ... bad ! ..you might want to go to a chiropodist!


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

JennyD said:


> disgusting question but for the pedicure, do they remove dead skin? have never had a pedicure, and i cant cope with feet at all thats why i wanted one done


 
They should yes, to a certain extent, however, if it is particularly bad, a client may be referred to a chiropodist . But I'm sure yours are just lovely Jenny  .


----------



## foxylady (17 Aug 2006)

JennyD said:


> i was just thinking how do you afford that?? was goin to buy the travel pack for 40 euros on wow-woman to see if there stuff was any good.


 

try www.essentialdayspa.com for dermalogica products and other lovely stuff much cheaper than the salons and you usually get some freebie when u purchase over a certain amount


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

foxylady said:


> try www.essentialdayspa.com for dermalogica products and other lovely stuff much cheaper than the salons and you usually get some freebie when u purchase over a certain amount


 
Have you used this site personally foxylady? Has one of those dodgy looks to it, maybe it's just me!


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

mine arent that bad!! yet!! was using foot cocoon but then stopped cant remember why and the feet went crap.

of course my feet are lovely sure there mine


----------



## JennyD (17 Aug 2006)

does look a bit dodge alright, doesnt give prices in euros not that i can see now i could be blind all the same.


----------



## foxylady (18 Aug 2006)

roxy said:


> Have you used this site personally foxylady? Has one of those dodgy looks to it, maybe it's just me!


 
Yes and its not dodgy at all, lovely products at lovely prices and quick enough delivery


----------



## roxy (18 Aug 2006)

Thanks Foxylady, I'll give it another go!


----------



## HAPPYGIRL (18 Aug 2006)

Buff Day Spa is prob best price you'll get for Dermalogica facial. Strawberrynet.com is great for their products - or ebay of course! HTH!


----------



## muffin1973 (18 Aug 2006)

Have to admit - after all the comments about how €85 was a lot for the prescriptives facial, i've cancelled Therapie and booked myself into Buff!!!

I'm such a sheep  

M


----------



## Upstihaggity (18 Aug 2006)

muffin1973 said:


> Have to admit - after all the comments about how €85 was a lot for the prescriptives facial, i've cancelled Therapie and booked myself into Buff!!!
> 
> I'm such a sheep
> 
> M


 
With all the talk of facials yesterday, I decided to go for one after work...unfortunately 'The Buff' had no free appointments and I ended up going elsewhere... called Heaven and Earth at the top of Grafton street.
It wasn't bad either... except for the fact that at least 6 different people kept coming into the room to get stuff every couple of minutes....So I can reiterate what i've said before. The Buff day spa is LOVELY. Wish they knew that I've built them up so much - a free facial/manicure would be lovely!!!


----------



## JennyD (21 Aug 2006)

i think you definitly should!!  have an apt booked now, all this free pr they are gettin!!


----------



## sun_sparks (7 Sep 2006)

Had the Buff Day Spa Custom Facial yesterday. Would definitely recommend it!!! I fell asleep when she left me for a couple of mins. The most relaxing hour of my life!!

PS: We'd better stop going on about them; they are constantly booked out now!


----------

